
Why do entrepreneurs engage in self-sabotage? - lkrubner
http://www.smashcompany.com/business/why-do-entrepreneurs-engage-in-self-sabotage
======
vachi
Def check out Lawrence's writing, if anything you will laugh ... if not cry.

------
cvillecsteele
So damn spot on. Read it.

